# Can't obtain valid ip address

## Eddi3x3

well to start off, I use wpa_supplicant to connect to the internet because it's simple and for me it "just works"

when I boot up my laptop and log into my desktop environment I start up wpa_gui and I see it's already connected to the nearest network that I have saved (up to there everything works). now after a while, after associating with any wireless access point, it obtains an obscure ip address

For example, at home I have a linksys router with a gateway of 192.168.1.1 and it assigns ip address from 192.168.1.2-192.168.1.50 and I know because I set it up and it works correctly with windows and all my other wireless devices

then after wpa_gui shows that it has associated it obtains an ip address of 169.254.70.226 for example which I've read in a bunch of forums is some sort of default in the event it cannot find a dhcp server or something? a similar problem occured in this forum https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-91 … art-0.html which might explain better

Searching though my home directory I find 2 symlinks that are highlighted red with white letters in it (don't know if that means broken symlink or normal or if it's even supposed to be there)

here I provided some pastebins to some config files to see if there's anything I could have missed

/etc/conf.d/dhcpd

http://bpaste.net/show/48742/

/etc/conf.d/ip6tables

http://bpaste.net/show/48743/

/etc/conf.d/iptables

http://bpaste.net/show/48744/

/etc/conf.d/net

http://bpaste.net/show/48745/

/etc/conf.d/net

http://bpaste.net/show/48746/

_______ and then /etc/dhcp directory

/etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf

http://bpaste.net/show/48747/

/etc/dhcp/dhcpcd.conf 

http://bpaste.net/show/48748/

/etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf

http://bpaste.net/show/48749/

I also have the dhcpcd.conf file in /etc and I don't know if that's normal

_________in /etc/init.d I have

/etc/init.d/net.eth0

http://bpaste.net/show/48751/

/etc/init.d/net.wlan0

http://bpaste.net/show/48752/

/etc/init.d/netif.lo

http://bpaste.net/show/48753/

/etc/networks

http://bpaste.net/show/48754/

Here is something REALLY weird

/etc/resolv.conf 

http://bpaste.net/show/48755/

got overriden by my university's wireless apparently but it MIGHT be what's causing the problems but I'm not sure

and here is /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

http://bpaste.net/show/48757/

rc-update shows that I have net.eth0, net.wlan0 and netif.lo and netmount all in default run level

anything else you need let me know

----------

## DONAHUE

Add *Quote:*   

> dhcpcd_wlan0="--nolink"

 to /etc/conf.d/net. If it does not improve the situation, remove it.  If it does improve the situation, remove  *Quote:*   

> dhcpcd_wlan0="--noipv4ll"

 

best guess: flaky NIC 

```
grep -i CFG80211_DEFAULT_PS /usr/src/linux/.config
```

 if you get  *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_CFG80211_DEFAULT_PS=y

 changing your kernel config to  *Quote:*   

> -> Networking support (NET [=y]) 
> 
> -> Wireless (WIRELESS [=y])
> 
> -> cfg80211 - wireless configuration API (CFG80211 [=m]
> ...

 and recompiling might help stability.

----------

